# Game thread, Bulls vs Magic, March 8, 2007, 7 PM, TNT, Amway Arenda, Orlando



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> One night after suffering their worst loss of the season, the Chicago Bulls hope to rebound Thursday against the Orlando Magic, a team they have failed to beat in two tries in 2006-07.
> 
> The Bulls (35-28) got as close as three points with 5:30 left in the third quarter Wednesday at Miami before falling apart and losing 103-70 - their most lopsided defeat of the season.
> 
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>35 - 27 (.565)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>24 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>11 - 19</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Orlando Magic </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>29 - 33 (.468)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Southeast</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>19 - 12</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>10 - 21</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.5</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.459</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.433</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.6</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.0</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.469</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.445</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.4</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>37.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>62</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>62</TD><TD class=inTxt>19.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>60</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>58</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>59</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>52</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>53</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>45</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>55</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Howard, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>62</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hill, G</TD><TD class=inTxt>45</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nelson, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>57</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Turkoglu, H</TD><TD class=inTxt>53</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ariza, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Arroyo, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>58</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Milicic, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>62</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Dooling, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Redick, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Battie, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>49</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bogans, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>51</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Diener, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>25</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Garrity, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Outlaw, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Augustine, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Brian Hill</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
http://www.nba.com/games/20070308/CHIORL/preview.html


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

This is going to be a good game. Chi has much more to prove while Orl has much more to lose.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

This is a MUST-WIN game for us. If we happen to see these boys in the playoffs, they'll know they can beat us if they just pass off to dwight every time down the floor.

Tyrus needs to play big today also.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...r08,0,2834152.story?coll=orl-sports-headlines

Hill returns tonight, may not start

Grant Hill pronounces himself ready to play the rest of the season and playoffs if the Magic get to that point

Grant Hill returned to practice with the Orlando Magic on Wednesday, pronounced himself fit and sounded excited about being part of his first, late-season playoff chase in seven years.

Hill missed the past three games with soreness in his left foot (caused by arthritis and a small cyst), but the inflammation has subsided, and he expects to play the final 20 regular-season games, believing they will lead into the Magic's first playoff appearance since 2003.

"Today, I felt as lively, and was bouncing around, as well as I have [all season]," Hill said after practice Wednesday. "This wasn't anything major. I feel good. You can see the light at the end of the tunnel, and I'm anxious and excited about getting back out there and helping this team reach the playoffs."

Hill has missed 374 games during the past seven seasons with the Magic, slowed by ankle, shin, abdomen and knee problems. The fractured left ankle required five surgeries to fix.

He has played 45 games this season, the second-most in his Magic career. He played 67 games during the 2004-05 season, but he missed the final 10 games with a sore left shin, watching from the sideline as the Magic's playoff hopes faded that year.

He hasn't finished a regular season since 1999-2000 when he led the Detroit Pistons into the playoffs by averaging a career-best 25.8 points. He struggled, though, in that first-round playoff matchup against the Miami Heat, hobbling through the start of the left-ankle woes that the Magic inherited when they signed him as a free agent that summer.

"We want to finish this right," Hill said. "I don't think this is a situation where I'm in and out. We've got fewer games now, the practices aren't as strenuous, and we're focused on being part of the postseason."

The Magic (29-33) tonight play the Chicago Bulls (35-28), whom they have beaten twice this season. The Bulls lost 103-70 to the Heat in Miami on Wednesday night.

The Magic currently are in the eighth and final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference, just behind the Heat and the Indiana Pacers, and just ahead of the New Jersey Nets and New York Knicks.

"Our goal isn't just to creep in with the eight spot," said Magic Coach Brian Hill after practice. "We still have a quarter of the season left. Our goal is to win each and every game, and if we do that, we'll be better than eighth."

Brian Hill confirmed that Grant Hill would play tonight against the Bulls, but he said he was unsure whether the shooting guard would be in the starting lineup, even though he has started in every game he has played.

The Magic might be better off keeping defensive-minded Keith Bogans in the starting lineup to better slow Bulls leading scorer Ben Gordon, who had 48 points earlier this week against the Milwaukee Bucks, and use Hill in reserve.

When the Magic beat the Bulls last week in Chicago, Hill had 15 points, but Bogans didn't play.

The Magic won by dominating around the basket, getting 16 rebounds from both Dwight Howard and Darko Milicic. The entire Bulls teams managed just 31 rebounds.

Although the Bulls are expected to start center Ben Wallace and power forward P.J. Brown -- a good defensive frontcourt -- they often switch to a smaller, quicker lineup, looking for mismatches and forcing other teams to adapt. In Chicago, though, the Magic mostly stayed with Howard and Milicic, and they used the mismatches to their own advantage.

"We can't let other teams impose their will on us," Howard said. "We have to be the ones to impose our will on them. When we go big, they have to play us, and we should win those games. When we play big, that's how we're going to win games."

Also in that Chicago game, Howard managed his first career triple-double, recording 21 points and a franchise-record 11 turnovers. The Magic won despite a whopping 26 turnovers.

The Magic still are without veteran center/power forward Tony Battie, who will miss his 14th consecutive game with a fractured right thumb. He might be available for Sunday's game in Houston.

"Every game now is a very, very important game for us," Brian Hill said. "We were fortunate to get a road win there last week.

"We'll have to play just as hard, as well, maybe better to get another win against them."


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.theledger.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070308/NEWS/703080488/1002/SPORTS

Turkoglu, Hill Not a Magic Pair


Grant Hill will give it another try tonight in a nationally televised game against the Chicago Bulls.

Whether his return is actually a good thing for the Orlando Magic is another matter...For although Hill is their best offensive player, there is some evidence they are a better offensive team without him, if that makes sense. Or even if it doesn't.

For whatever reasons, Hedo Turkoglu is a much more productive player when Hill is not playing, and it goes beyond playing more minutes or taking more shots.

In the last 10 games Hill has not played, Turkoglu is shooting .484, compared to .399 in the rest of the season. In the last game they played together before Hill's latest injury (an arthritic left foot), Turkoglu shot 2-for-8 in 35 minutes.

Much of the difference is shot selection. With Hill on the floor, Turkoglu tends to be more passive and settles for perimeter shots. Turkoglu also gets more rebounds and shoots more free throws when Hill does not play.

"I know I'm a good shooter, and I'm capable of putting the ball on the floor and taking it to the hole," Turkoglu said. "I just want to be more active."

Coach Brian Hill reminds him often that if he drives to the basket early in games, Turkoglu will get better 3-point looks later. The coach seems as perplexed as anyone by the huge difference between the Turkoglu who plays with Hill and the better one who plays without him.

"It's a good question," he said after Turkoglu's 25-point game on Monday night, "but it's one I don't have an answer for."

Coaches don't like to say they don't have answers. They are paid to have answers. There is clearly an element of frustration there.

Tonight's game, the first half of a TNT double-header, could be described as pivotal for the Magic. A win figures to make the difference between being in playoff contention all the way or just hanging on until another season runs out.

This is a game the Magic should win. They are at home, and the Bulls do not match up well against the Magic's interior size (Dwight Howard and Darko Milicic). They have already beaten Chicago twice this season, and the Bulls played at Miami on Wednesday night.

Three Eastern Conference playoff spots are available for five teams wrapped in a tight pack with a quarter of the season left. Miami is in the sixth spot and very vulnerable with Dwyane Wade and Jason Kapono out. Slumping Indiana is next, followed closely by the Magic, New Jersey Nets and New York Knicks.

The fact that the Magic could still finish sixth after a horrendous stretch of 19 losses in 25 games speaks volumes about the conference. Nevertheless, a sixth or a seventh playoff seeding would have to be considered a step up for a franchise that has been in the NBA Lottery for three straight years.

Sneaking in at No. 8, and then taking a first-round drubbing by Detroit, would not be much of an accomplishment, and it is going to take at least 11 wins in their last 20 games just to get there.

The Magic are running out of time and excuses, and they can no longer afford to lose home games they should win.

The first of those games will be played tonight.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4556948

Chicago (35-29) at Orlando (29-33) 8:00 pm EST

ORLANDO, Florida (Ticker) - The Chicago Bulls look to bounce
back from an embarrassing loss Thursday when they face the
struggling Orlando Magic.

Chicago suffered its worst loss of the season on Wednesday after
getting routed, 103-70, by Miami. After netting a career-high
48 points against Milwaukee on Sunday, Ben Gordon did not have
it against the Heat, scoring just 14 on 6-of-18 shooting.

With their lack of a reliable post scorer, the Bulls will need
Gordon to rev up his offensive game against the Magic, who have
won the first two meetings between the teams this season.

On November 1, Orlando started Chicago's eight-game road losing
streak with a 109-84 victory. In the second matchup, superstar
Dwight Howard dominated the paint en route to the Magic's 94-87
home win over the Bulls on February 26.

This is the third contest in a four-game road trip for Chicago,
which is just 11-20 away from the United Center this season.

Despite poor play recently, Orlando is looking to win
back-to-back games for the first time since posting victories on
January 31 and February 2.

In its last contest, the Magic held Milwaukee to 10 points in
the first quarter en route to a 99-81 victory on Monday. Hedo
Turkoglu scored a season-high 25 points.

Trevor Ariza scored 20 points and Dwight Howard added 10 and
nine rebounds for Orlando (29-33), which snapped a three-game
losing streak and is one-half game ahead of New Jersey (28-33)
for the eighth and final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng jersey tonight, I'm calling a win.

Bulls 94
Magic 87


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I don't think we can win this. Dwight is going to murder us, and Darko will do his part.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

I think SKiles' game plan is to start P.J. our tallest player and play him about 10 minutes for the entire game.

Great COACHING Skiles!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

WGN or TNT? What to watch on? No Charles Barkley, just Kenny tonight, so WGN might be the route to go.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

hinrich getting hot early.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ben Wallace showing off his offensive repertoire tonight.. 

Nice block by the rook.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

The refs take pretty good care of Howard for a 21 year old.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Im glad we're responded from our poor game, we're hustling and playing with heart. We're outrebounding the Magic after the first quarter 17 to 7, which i think shows that everyone is responding from last nights game.

We lead 26-17 after one quarter.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Looks like Bulls strategy for handling the Orlando bigs is the hack approach. Good thing Howard is shooting poorly.

Also looked like the Bulls had a horrible ending to that qtr. Yahoo ticker was like, missed layup, missed tip in , missed layup, followed by missed 8 ft jumpers..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Looks like Bulls strategy for handling the Orlando bigs is the hack approach. Good thing Howard is shooting poorly.
> 
> Also looked like the Bulls had a horrible ending to that qtr. Yahoo ticker was like, missed layup, missed tip in , missed layup, followed by missed 8 ft jumpers..


It was horrible because there was a played named Howard in the way to block two shots to close the quarter..


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hinrich off to a great start. 14 points so far.

There are very few players in the league I dislike more then Arroyo.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> It was horrible because there was a played named Howard in the way to block two shots to close the quarter..


For some reason I've noticed that Yahoo PBP doesn't record a block, they just say "Missed Layup". The game Tyrus blocked 5 shots they never once said "shot blocked".


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Kirk is having an awesome game tonight. He has 14 points on 5-8 shooting in 12 mins of play.

He just intercepted a pass, and was all alone in the half court for a lay up. I think the players on the bench was giving it to him for not attempting to dunk it though...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> For some reason I've noticed that Yahoo PBP doesn't record a block, they just say "Missed Layup". The game Tyrus blocked 5 shots they never once said "shot blocked".


Yeah, ive realized that as well. They only say that the shot is missed, but they don't tell you if it was missed because it was blocked. 

Thomas had a nice block also, and his also had a nice follow up dunk also. Yet he has 2 fouls already..


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> Kirk is having an awesome game tonight. He has 14 points on 5-8 shooting in 12 mins of play.
> 
> He just intercepted a pass, and was all alone in the half court for a lay up. I think the players on the bench was giving it to him for not attempting to dunk it though...


You just reminded me of the time Hinrich stole the ball from Arenas in the Playoffs and instead of dunking, tried an easy lay in that was easily blocked from behind. That was the Series .


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Kirk is on fire, doing his best Gordon imitation. He has 17 quick points..


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

mercy


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

14-0 Bulls run! 44-23 with 3:17 to go in the 2nd quarter...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Luol Deng is emerging as one of my favorite players in the league. Dwight Howard already is on that list as is Tyrus Thomas. Tyrus has made some great plays so far.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus with a nice steal to start a break but Deng gets called for a travel; timeout...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Luol Deng is emerging as one of my favorite players in the league. Dwight Howard already is on that list as is Tyrus Thomas. Tyrus has made some great plays so far.


Something with Tyrus, is that whenever he makes a play, its a huge play where you get off your seat. His scored twice, both being monster dunks, his rebounds are emphatic and his block was huge as well. Every play he makes is a very powerful impactful play, its amazing. His slowy putting it together, once he strengthens himself up, his going to be awesome.

Whilst he was guarding Howard, he was hustling and defending him well, its just that he doesn't have the uppper or lower body strength yet. But he definitly wasn't backing down..


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> Something with Tyrus, is that whenever he makes a play, its a huge play where you get off your seat. His scored twice, both being monster dunks, his rebounds are emphatic and his block was huge as well. Every play he makes is a very powerful impactful play, its amazing. His slowy putting it together, once he strengthens himself up, his going to be awesome.
> 
> Whilst he was guarding Howard, he was hustling and defending him well, its just that he doesn't have the uppper or lower body strength yet. But he definitly wasn't backing down..


I wont ever questions Tyrus' hustle but I often question his work ethic in regard to the weight room. He needs to move in with Ben Wallace :lol:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

49-29 at the half.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Something with Tyrus, is that whenever he makes a play, its a huge play where you get off your seat. His scored twice, both being monster dunks, his rebounds are emphatic and his block was huge as well. Every play he makes is a very powerful impactful play, its amazing. His slowy putting it together, once he strengthens himself up, his going to be awesome.
> 
> Whilst he was guarding Howard, he was hustling and defending him well, its just that he doesn't have the uppper or lower body strength yet. But he definitly wasn't backing down..


There aren't many players who are this fun to watch.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I wont ever questions Tyrus' hustle but I often question his work ethic in regard to the weight room. He needs to move in with Ben Wallace :lol:


I don't think anyone should question Tyrus work ethic in his rookie year. There are plent of rookies that come into the league thin and work their body. Perfect examples are both Wallace and Howard, they both came in relatively thin and dramatically bulked up during the offseasons. So i guess we'll see what his off season work ethic is like this off season.

Bulls up 49-29 after the first half.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

King Joseus would you care to comment on the rumour that a member of the bulls staff contacted you with a request only to wear Kirk's top whilst watching games for the rest of the season?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> I don't think anyone should question Tyrus work ethic in his rookie year. There are plent of rookies that come into the league thin and work their body. Perfect examples are both Wallace and Howard, they both came in relatively thin and dramatically bulked up during the offseasons. So i guess we'll see what his off season work ethic is like this off season.
> 
> Bulls up 49-29 after the first half.


Well Tyrus improved his game from when I first saw him in high school and then at LSU, but in terms of his body all he did was get taller. So I'm not questioning him all about one year, I just wonder if he has mindset to put the time in the gym is all.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Well Tyrus improved his game from when I first saw him in high school and then at LSU, but in terms of his body all he did was get taller. So I'm not questioning him all about one year, I just wonder if he has mindset to put the time in the gym is all.


Lets really hope so. Hopefully being around hard working players will influence him in a good way. Deng, Wallace, and Gordon should be good enough examples. Apparently Tyrus is already close with Wallace and Brown, so hopefully they can push him into hitting the weights.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

darlets said:


> King Joseus would you care to comment on the rumour that a member of the bulls staff contacted you with a request only to wear Kirk's top whilst watching games for the rest of the season?


I've got no comment on that one.

:biggrin:


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Well Tyrus improved his game from when I first saw him in high school and then at LSU, but in terms of his body all he did was get taller. So I'm not questioning him all about one year, I just wonder if he has mindset to put the time in the gym is all.


Sure, but very few players manage to bulk up at the college level. First of all, it's biologically harder for a 19 year old to add a lot of muscle than a guy who's a few years older. More importantly, players are able to add muscle more easily when they have a world class weight room, trainer, and nutritionist at the NBA level.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Turkoglu is out for the 2nd half.

53-31 Bulls with a bit under 11 minutes to go in the 3rd...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bbq at skiles' house tomorrow in orlando!

bullybullz isn't invited.

needer neeeeder needer!!



:biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I don't think there is any reason to question Tyrus' work ethic in the weight room yet.

It seems like the majority of the progress strength wise is made in the offseason, and just retained throughout the season.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

mizenkay said:


> bbq at skiles' house tomorrow in orlando!
> 
> bullybullz isn't invited.
> 
> ...


Gee, thanks a lot. But part of the reason the Bulls are winning is by good performance from P.J. Brown!!!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Here comes the Magic now P.J. is gone!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Too many turnovers for the Bulls right now. Very ugly.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wow! That block was beautiful...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> Wow! That block was beautiful...


As i said, every play that he makes is a "WOW" type of player. He just blocked Howard hook shot at his peak..

So many people say, but its so true. He has this uncanny timing for blocks and rebounds, its unbelievable.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Looks like the Bulls are having their usual Meltdown and letting a 21 point lead go.....

Hinrich gets hot but has 5 fouls!!!

Gordon and Deng NOT hot.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

What it is going to take for the refs to call a push or over the back on the Magic? Every time we have rebound position, they shove to get the ball. It's BS! No wonder they always outrebound us!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Looks like the Bulls are having their usual Meltdown and letting a 21 point lead go.....
> 
> Hinrich gets hot but has 5 fouls!!!
> 
> Gordon and Deng NOT hot.


Well, Hinrich _was_ hot. Not so much this half...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Chicago having one of those quarters, and periods where we just become disoriented and turn the ball over and over again. Its so fustrating to watch. We're lucky we had a big lead, or this game would have been over us if it was a close game..

We have just given the Magic a chance to steals this game from us in the fourth quarter. Very dissapointing after a great first half..


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng keeping us afloat; 8 points this quarter...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon with the three to end the quarter; 71-48 at the end of the 3rd quarter...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

10-1 run to end the quarter, nice shot by BG.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> Deng keeping us afloat; 8 points this quarter...


Also don't forget his 11 boards in the first 3 quarters.

The more i see Deng i don't see why he can't be a 22 point scorer and a 8 rebounds per game player or maybe even a double double player. His a very under-rated rebounder i think..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Has anyone ever realized also, when the Bulls wear their home white jerseys because the home team is wearing retro jerseys, we tend to win the games?

From my memory, it seems our record with our home jersey away from home is pretty darn good...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Malik Allen at the hospital; Tedeschi not liking what he found after taking his pulse and blood pressure says Craig Sager. I hope he's alright.

76-50 Bulls, Gordon's up to 25 points for the night...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Been studying for exams.... can anyone fill me in on what is going on? Not much PT for the rooks, even though we are up big?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Also don't forget his 11 boards in the first 3 quarters.
> 
> The more i see Deng i don't see why he can't be a 22 point scorer and a 8 rebounds per game player or maybe even a double double player. His a very under-rated rebounder i think..


Before this season I thought Deng would reach 18/7 consistanly. But that's underselling him now I think. He could put up some 22/8 seasons.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Been studying for exams.... can anyone fill me in on what is going on? Not much PT for the rooks, even though we are up big?


Tyrus has gotten in a bit and made some nice plays, no signs of Thabo though. Tight rotation for Skiles tonight, but it's worked for the most part. Hinrich hot early, 3rd quarter lull, Deng and Gordon contributing as well.

Meanwhile, Duhon drives and draws a foul (Dwight's 5th)...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Haha. You guys owe Johnny Redd Kerr an apology. They are not cough drops, they are lifesavers candy.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What happened to AlleN?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Four Dukies on the floor..

Hill, Reddik, Duhon and Deng.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng up to 13 points and 14 boards tonight, not bad at all, and a very nice 2nd half. This game's in the bag, hopefully Thabo gets in soon.

No idea on Allen, all Sager said was that at the half he wasn't feeling well and so after Tedeschi looked at him they sent him to a hospital. More news later, I'm sure....


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon missed the technical FT. Oh well...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I know how Skiles is on a tight rotation, but why not put in the rookies? What about Ty? Malik and Noce could be out for a while.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hmm. I have a feeling its Eddy Curry all over again.

Will Allen have to take a DNA test to rejoin the team and play again for us?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Malik Allen at the hospital; Tedeschi not liking what he found after taking his pulse and blood pressure says Craig Sager. I hope he's alright.


That's terrible!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Hmm. I have a feeling its Eddy Curry all over again.
> 
> Will Allen have to take a DNA test to rejoin the team and play again for us?


God forbid this situation happens again to another individual, but if Pax was in this situation, I expect him to do the same thing again.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> Here comes the Magic now P.J. is gone!!!


P.J. appreciates the support.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dwight Howard needs to try and dunk his freethrows...He dunks everything else


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon/Thabo/Griffin/Deng/Wallace in the game for the Bulls now.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Sweetney in for Wallace now.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice to see the team bounce back like this. Very encouraging.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

And Khryapa in for Deng; Griffin just airballed something awful with that shot...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich, Gordon, and Wallace all smiles on the bench while Viktor shoots his FTs; I don't know why Tyrus isn't in right now, though...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nice to see Arroyo's been trying to statpad for all of the garbage time (I'm also of the contingent that dislikes him), 100-76 Bulls win!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good to see us finally show some balls on the road. The 2 baskets Deng made in the 3rd qtr when the lead was down to 14 are probably the 2 biggest shots he's made all season. We were imploding like usual and somebody had to stop the bleeding with some buckets. Nothing would've been more devastating than losing tonight's game after the lead we had.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Kirk played a good shooting guard tonight got the bulls off to a great start but he's still not a pg. Wallace and Tyrus played really well. Gordon played ok got some good shots but still is a streaky shooter and turn the ball over to much and he also looked good at the pg spot for a while. Duhon is looking for his shot to much he needs be his self and play pg which he is best at. And Luol is only a spot up shooter he can't create his own shot for nothing these last two games showed it. Skiles made a dumb coaching move when he put Hinrich back in at the end of the third quarter with four files.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

bre9 said:


> Kirk played a good shooting guard tonight got the bulls off to a great start but he's still not a pg. Wallace and Tyrus played really well. Gordon played ok got some good shots but still is a streaky shooter and turn the ball over to much and he also looked good at the pg spot for a while. Duhon is looking for his shot to much he needs be his self and play pg which he is best at. And Luol is only a spot up shooter he can't create his own shot for nothing these last two games showed it. Skiles made a dumb coaching move when he put Hinrich back in at the end of the third quarter with four files.


Ok Kobe.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Great Win!! Like last night for the Heat, it was good for the Bulls to get the Orlando monkey off their back with the win, on the road no less, and A BLOW-OUT.

Ironically, it was the reverse that happened the 2nd game of the season when The Bulls blew out Miami on opening night and then went to Orlando and laid an egg.

I was pretty confident The Team would rebound and, I think you've got to give Skiles SOME credit for having a game plan to finally beat Orlando!!

The Next 4 games are cream puffs! (2 against Boston, 1 against Philly and 1 @ Memphis). Let's hope they take ALL 4 Games seriously and win out.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> I know how Skiles is on a tight rotation, but why not put in the rookies? What about Ty? Malik and Noce could be out for a while.


I'm not sure I agree but it seems Skiles thinks Ty is too good to play in garbage time.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I'm not sure I agree but it seems Skiles thinks Ty is too good to play in garbage time.


I think he may have played in garbage time if he didn't play well in regulation time. I think its just a sign of respect to leave the players that made an impact on the bench as Tyrus did tonight. He played well while he was on the floor, he got called for his usual fouls, but so do most rookies. But his play was very positive tonight..


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

bre9 said:


> Kirk played a good shooting guard tonight got the bulls off to a great start but he's still not a pg. Wallace and Tyrus played really well.


Yeah we really need to stop this ridiculous where we pretend the 14th leading assist man in the NBA might be capable of playing PG.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Good point Kulaz.

I was just thinking, with Malik's health in question and Noce's injury, we will heavily depend on Tyrus. Our big man rotation is cut to Big Ben, PJ, Tyrus, and *gulp* Sweetney.

Hopefully the two vets can make it back in time for the playoffs, and Tyrus has ample playing time regardless to develop. We might depend on him more than we think right now the way things are going.

If Malik is out for a while, I think Pax needs to try to get someone to a 10 day contract if someone can be placed on the IL/Inactive list. I hope Malik's situation isn't serious, but it's anything like Eddy's, then I don't think he'll be playing soon.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Yeah we really need to stop this ridiculous where we pretend the 14th leading assist man in the NBA might be capable of playing PG.


It's clear that he's not a pg if you look at Chris Paul, and Deron Williams their examples of good pg's and Kirk's been in the leauge before them. Kirk every once in a while he'll get a nice ten assist game but for the most part it's three or five a game.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Kirk is a guard. Neither a prototypical SG or PG. He does a mix of both. Other guys are flat out great SGs or PGs.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

>





:thinking: 

_boy, that PJ Brown sure is great._ 







OJ Irv, i was thinking the same thing about the reverse back to back monkey. bulls came out with purpose tonight. nice to see. can't let up now, even if the upcoming schedule is fluffy soft. 

I continue to be impressed with the improvement of tyrus. that feed (2nd q?) from deng for the slam was, well, impressive. maybe that fuss over the ASB has given him better focus overall. plus it helps he's getting more minutes too.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> Kirk is a guard. Neither a prototypical SG or PG. He does a mix of both. Other guys are flat out great SGs or PGs.


Deron Williams and Steve Nash both score and dish out a lot of assists where as Hinrich can only do one really well and that's score. Like I said before they should move Duhon at pg and Hirich at sg and bring Ben off the bench as back up sg and six man. Duhon can dish ten assist a night.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Deron, Nash, Paul. These guys first set up their team, then look to score. They can score when they want too. Kirk is usually looking to set up his shot or over dribbling for some reason. The other guys don't.

Kirk is a solid guard, no doubt. But he is far from their level of play as a true PG. Those other guys are true PGs who have the ability to score.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> Deron, Nash, Paul. These guys first set up their team, then look to score. They can score when they want too. Kirk is usually looking to set up his shot or over dribbling for some reason. The other guys don't.
> 
> Kirk is a solid guard, no doubt. But he is far from their level of play as a true PG. Those other guys are true PGs who have the ability to score.


Now I finally agree with you.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm watching this game on my DVR and that Gasol halftime depressed me. when asked if he enjoyed playing Barone's uptempp style. He said he doesn't and that he has to play in it. He says he prefers the halfcourt game. F!


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

bre9 said:


> It's clear that he's not a pg if you look at Chris Paul, and Deron Williams their examples of good pg's and Kirk's been in the leauge before them. Kirk every once in a while he'll get a nice ten assist game but for the most part it's three or five a game.


Except by that logic there are only five or ten legit point guards in the league and you're wasting a lot time complaining that Kirk is not one of them in every game thread. I wouldn't classify him as a pure point guard but most guys who are pure point guards are not particularly good players, they're Brevin Knight, Chris Duhon, or Eric Snow. I guess I just don't understand the point of bemoaning the fact that Kirk isn't DWill, Nash, or Paul. Very few players in the league fit into that mold so the odds that the Bulls have the chance to land one in the next decade are slim. Furthermore, plenty of teams have proven themselves perfectly capable of winning a championship without such a player.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk looks to shoot first? News to me.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Except by that logic there are only five or ten legit point guards in the league and you're wasting a lot time complaining that Kirk is not one of them in every game thread. I wouldn't classify him as a pure point guard but most guys who are pure point guards are not particularly good players, they're Brevin Knight, Chris Duhon, or Eric Snow. I guess I just don't understand the point of bemoaning the fact that Kirk isn't DWill, Nash, or Paul. Very few players in the league fit into that mold so the odds that the Bulls have the chance to land one in the next decade are slim. Furthermore, plenty of teams have proven themselves perfectly capable of winning a championship without such a player.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Except by that logic there are only five or ten legit point guards in the league and you're wasting a lot time complaining that Kirk is not one of them in every game thread. I wouldn't classify him as a pure point guard but most guys who are pure point guards are not particularly good players, they're Brevin Knight, Chris Duhon, or Eric Snow. I guess I just don't understand the point of bemoaning the fact that Kirk isn't DWill, Nash, or Paul. Very few players in the league fit into that mold so the odds that the Bulls have the chance to land one in the next decade are slim. Furthermore, plenty of teams have proven themselves perfectly capable of winning a championship without such a player.


It's wrong that the pg runs down the court and takes a shot every time instead of setting up. The bulls would be much better C. Paul he's a assist first shoot later type of pg and that we'll really help Deng since can not create a shot for him self. So now the bulls need a pg and a low post scorer they have two good sg's kirk and ben and a good sf in Deng.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> Kirk looks to shoot first? News to me.


Kirk lover is here yes he shoots first that's why the bulls lost the Miami game.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

bre9 said:


> It's wrong that the pg runs down the court and takes a shot every time instead of setting up. The bulls would be much better C. Paul he's a assist first shoot later type of pg and that we'll really help Deng since can not create a shot for him self. So now the bulls need a pg and a low post scorer they have two good sg's kirk and ben and a good sf in Deng.


Chris Paul is a better player than Kirk so of course they'd be better. It's like dissing Deng because the Bulls would be better with Lebron. What's your point?


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> Chris Paul is a better player than Kirk so of course they'd be better. It's like dissing Deng because the Bulls would be better with Lebron. What's your point?


My point is this bulls roster is not going to make it far. Even Norm and Kendall said Duhon is the only true point guard on the team.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Kirk isn't a great passer but he's usually pretty unselfish. He's actively looking to set guys up or get guys involved. If Deng or Gordon are hot, he'll make sure the ball gets in their hands. I usually like the way he runs the team and I think a guy like him makes other players happier. He doesn't create a lot of easy shots, but he facilitates ball movement and I think that's pretty important for our offense, too. 

Did he not have a solid game tonight? He got us going in the first half while Deng disappeared and Gordon turned the ball over a few times. Then Kirk got into foul trouble and Deng and Gordon took over in the second half. 

I do think he's overpaid, but that's a separate issue. 



> I'm watching this game on my DVR and that Gasol halftime depressed me. when asked if he enjoyed playing Barone's uptempp style. He said he doesn't and that he has to play in it. He says he prefers the halfcourt game. F!


The Bulls play kinda uptempo actually. Maybe he wouldn't be happy here? I still haven't lost hope that the Bulls can somehow trade for him by signing PJ Brown to a one year deal and using Deng. 

If the Grizzlies get the 3rd or 4th pick and end up getting Noah or Wright, that would help the Bulls a lot, because Wright and Noah are not going to turn around a franchise like Durant or Oden and West knows it.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't know why we are arguing about Kirk. I know he has weaknesses, but it's not like he is that bad. He isn't being traded anytime soon, at least by all indications. Maybe he would be if he was the piece for a big man, but who knows, only Pax does.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm done talking about Kirk he played really well in the early going of this game and so did the rest of the bulls. Hope they can keep it up.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

bre9 said:


> It's wrong that the pg runs down the court and takes a shot every time instead of setting up. The bulls would be much better C. Paul he's a assist first shoot later type of pg and that we'll really help Deng since can not create a shot for him self. So now the bulls need a pg and a low post scorer they have two good sg's kirk and ben and a good sf in Deng.


So the Bulls would be better with Chris Paul as their point guard and don't have an elite pure point guard? I think that applies to all but a few teams in the league including San Antonio and Dallas who both have a fantastic chance of winning it all this season.



bre9 said:


> I'm done talking about Kirk he played really well in the early going of this game and so did the rest of the bulls. Hope they can keep it up.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

My problem with Kirk is that he will dribble down the court, Ben will be open for that wing three, and Kirk just ignores him and goes the other way. But if its any other player on the team there, he will go ahead and pass it to them. 

Also, anyone else think Ben's too gunshy? He keeps passing up those threes where he has good spacing. I think he's making things more difficult for himself. He just needs to pop up that three.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich is 36th in FGA among all guards (he's also top 5 in 3PT% among all NBA PGs/combos, but that's another topic). There are 30 teams in this league, so Hinrich being 36th in FGA among all guards means that he's being conservative in his shot selection. He's shooting 12.8 shots per game this season, which is under his career average.

"Hinrich shoots too much" will now be added to the laundry list right next to "Hinrich can't defend" and "Hinrich won't pass the ball to Gordon".


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> My problem with Kirk is that he will dribble down the court, Ben will be open for that wing three, and Kirk just ignores him and goes the other way. But if its any other player on the team there, he will go ahead and pass it to them.


I don't know how many times I've told you this. Skiles keeps Gordon in a metal cage beneath the United Center and deducts significants amount of money from Kirk's paycheck every time he passes the ball to Gordon. Thus Kirk's reluctance to pass Ben the ball.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Hinrich is 36th in FGA among all guards (he's also top 5 in 3PT% among all NBA PGs/combos, but that's another topic). There are 30 teams in this league, so Hinrich being 36th in FGA among all guards means that he's being conservative in his shot selection. He's shooting 12.8 shots per game this season, which is under his career average.
> 
> "Hinrich shoots too much" will now be added to the laundry list right next to "Hinrich can't defend" and "Hinrich won't pass the ball to Gordon".


I think your looking at that the wrong way.

Most teams have one scoring guard.

So there are 30 scoring guards ahead of Hinrich in the league.

Hinrich is then #6 among the secondary guards in the league in shooting attempts.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Hubby made a good observation on BG tonight. when he tries to think or do too much is when he gets in trouble. If he just catches the ball, stops and pops, he scores.
(of course I didn't mention to said hubby that he drives to the basket pretty well, too)

I won't even touch the "Kirk is selfish" stuff.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> Hinrich is 36th in FGA among all guards (he's also top 5 in 3PT% among all NBA PGs/combos, but that's another topic). There are 30 teams in this league, so Hinrich being 36th in FGA among all guards means that he's being conservative in his shot selection. He's shooting 12.8 shots per game this season, which is under his career average.
> 
> <b>"Hinrich shoots too much"</b> will now be added to the laundry list right next to <b>"Hinrich can't defend"</b> and <b>"Hinrich won't pass the ball to Gordon".</b>


First one, not so true in terms of total shot attempts. Somewhat true in terms of the way Krik tend to fill up his total shot attempts no matter what. 

Second one, somewhat true. Especially this season. His defense has always been overrated. As I always said, people (and coaches) got confused by his efforts. He plays defense hard but usually the result doesn't match the efforts. His opponents usually get their points anyway. He wasn't rockdown defender and isn't. Is he better defender than Ben? Of course. But who isn't?

Last one, absolutely true. Just watch the game. A lot of time, his head doesn't even turn toward Ben's corner, let alone passing him the ball.

As a team, we are usually in trouble when Kirk become too selfish because he is never much of a clutch player and Ben becomes too unselfish because he is never that good at involving other players. I often find myself yelling at TV "Stop shooting, Kirk" or "Stop passing up the open shot, Ben."


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

JeremyB0001 said:


> P.J. appreciates the support.


Well, for a moment that 3rd quarter meltdown happened again!! Tada!!!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

spongyfungy said:


> I'm watching this game on my DVR and that Gasol halftime depressed me. when asked if he enjoyed playing Barone's uptempp style. He said he doesn't and that he has to play in it. He says he prefers the halfcourt game. F!


What a PATHETIC WHINER!! Just play the game *******. THe coach makes the decisions not you. Thank John Paxson for not taking this COMPLAINER.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> My problem with Kirk is that he will dribble down the court, Ben will be open for that wing three, and Kirk just ignores him and goes the other way. But if its any other player on the team there, he will go ahead and pass it to them.
> 
> Also, anyone else think Ben's too gunshy? He keeps passing up those threes where he has good spacing. I think he's making things more difficult for himself. He just needs to pop up that three.


Agreed.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Hinrich is then #6 among the secondary guards in the league in shooting attempts.


Compare his FG%, 3PT%, assists and defense to these secondary guards.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

lgtwins said:


> First one, not so true in terms of total shot attempts. Somewhat true in terms of the way Krik tend to fill up his total shot attempts no matter what.
> 
> Second one, somewhat true. Especially this season. His defense has always been overrated. As I always said, people (and coaches) got confused by his efforts. He plays defense hard but usually the result doesn't match the efforts. His opponents usually get their points anyway. He wasn't rockdown defender and isn't. Is he better defender than Ben? Of course. But who isn't?
> 
> ...


So, what you're saying is that Hinrich shoots too much, can't defend and refuses to pass the ball to the team's best offensive player. Amazing how he still has a job!


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> So, what you're saying is that Hinrich shoots too much, can't defend and refuses to pass the ball to the team's best offensive player. Amazing how he still has a job!


Read again.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Kirk is mean to old people too


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I distinctly remember conversations last year in which many people on this board wanted KH to shoot more often. In this thread, some have flip-flopped this sentiment, even though KH is shooting less and shooting more accurately this season. He currently has the 3rd-highest eFG% on the team (behind Deng and Noc), so I'm not sure why some people take such umbrage with him taking shots -- especially if those same people think he's a better SG than PG.

Some of the more malleable and tenuous arguments on this board really start to get old after a while.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I'm watching this game on my DVR and that Gasol halftime depressed me. when asked if he enjoyed playing Barone's uptempp style. He said he doesn't and that he has to play in it. He says he prefers the halfcourt game. F!


Just to add to this, it's pretty clear that the young spaniard may be a little punkish. I doub't he'd be happy under any coaching style. On the flip-side you have Collins telling the story about how Deng said to him, "When I watch a game that you broadcast, I write down some of things you say and try to implement them into my game." Is it really any surprise given Paxson's modus operandi on character issues that Deng is still a Bull?


----------

